# Do you want to build...



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

*Nomad (3D mesh to Physical model)*

...a Snowman? No? It doesn't have to be a Snowman.

How about a robot then. So, question is really this, which robot would you like to see:

B-9
K-9
ED-209

?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I didn't think of Marvin (either version). The girl might get vetoed by my wife so my choice still stands at:

B-9,
K-9, or
ED-209

I just can't decide.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Mechagodzilla!!!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I see now I should have put it in as a poll. You clearly are not following the choices.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

B-9 would be my choice.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'd like this:

But I would settle for this:

-Jim


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

ED-209 Because I've always wanted to build one since seeing Robocop.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> I see now I should have put it in as a poll. You clearly are not following the choices.


Oh, so _that's_ how you're playing this game, eh??? 

But seriously, my vote is for ED-209. With the release of the Moebius kit I've seen an awful lot of B-9 lately, and couldn't care less about K-9. I've seen some decent build-ups of ED-209 over the years, and wouldn't mind seeing another.

On a semi-related note, do you have a thing for robots whose designations end with the number nine?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I recently picked up an old Horizon Models vinyl ED-209, but I would love to see another kit in styrene, even if it is a smaller scale. ED was always one of the more realistic looking screen robots to me.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Four Mad Men said:


> You clearly are not following the choices.


Ohhhh, I get it NOW! Well, how about this then...

http://www.sentinel-toys.com/catalog/info.php?target=products_detail&products_id=89


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Ohhhh, I get it NOW! Well, how about this then...
> 
> http://www.sentinel-toys.com/catalog/info.php?target=products_detail&products_id=89


Yes clearly you have it now! :freak:

Snowman! Is the for real?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> B-9 would be my choice.


Thanks for the vote on him, he was my first choice but then I stared to waver.




Zombie_61 said:


> Oh, so _that's_ how you're playing this game, eh???
> 
> But seriously, my vote is for ED-209. With the release of the Moebius kit I've seen an awful lot of B-9 lately, and couldn't care less about K-9. I've seen some decent build-ups of ED-209 over the years, and wouldn't mind seeing another.
> 
> On a semi-related note, do you have a thing for robots whose designations end with the number nine?


After starting to waver on B-9 I added K-9 and then saw for myself the connection with the 9. So then ED-209 entered the list purely for the '9' aspect. But as I look at more pics of him the more I am reminded how awesome he really is.



whiskeyrat said:


> I recently picked up an old Horizon Models vinyl ED-209, but I would love to see another kit in styrene, even if it is a smaller scale. ED was always one of the more realistic looking screen robots to me.


What scale is that model in? I'm working on the assumption that ED-209 is about 7-1/2" tall.

Ultimately I suppose the final scale does not matter but would be nice if it was a decent size. Not too small and not too big. So... What physical sizes is ED available in (height wise)?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Four Mad Men said:


> Thanks for the vote on him, he was my first choice but then I stared to waver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't built him yet, but the box says the scale is 1/9, standing at 11 inches tall. He's out of scale with the RoboCop kit from the same manufacturer (RoboCop is 1/6, standing 12.5" tall), but they are both very nice, at least, with a little elbow grease they can be. I know there have been several sizes of ED-209 figures and toys from various manufacturers over the years, but the vinyl kit from Horizon is the biggest model of him that I know of.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Ohhhh, I get it NOW! Well, how about this then...
> 
> http://www.sentinel-toys.com/catalog/info.php?target=products_detail&products_id=89


That's cool, but it looks like what would have happened if the moon landing had been sponsored by Jack in the Box. :lol:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

whiskeyrat said:


> I haven't built him yet, but the box says the scale is 1/9, standing at 11 inches tall. He's out of scale with the RoboCop kit from the same manufacturer (RoboCop is 1/6, standing 12.5" tall), but they are both very nice, at least, with a little elbow grease they can be. I know there have been several sizes of ED-209 figures and toys from various manufacturers over the years, but the vinyl kit from Horizon is the biggest model of him that I know of.


Yes, the one pictured above is a Horizon kit.
I just added some "doo-dads" to make it look more realistic.:thumbsup:
You can follow my build starting here:
http://s377.photobucket.com/user/JGG1701/library/?sort=2&page=4
And of course a minimovie.............
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-uLNTFYeVg
-Jim


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I've started gathering reference pics. Nice to see how much is out there!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, Popsicle Sticks!!!

Is it too late to add Nomad to the list? :drunk:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm not naming any names but this looking nothing like ED-209 is clearly not my fault.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Nomad, definitely!

From the previous list, K-9 - without a doubt.

Offlist request: 1/32nd scale TOS Galileo . . .


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey! No stirring the (shuttle) pot here mister.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Not my intent at all!

Not complaining about release schedules or nitpicking anyone's interpretations.

I've learned some discussions should be taboo as they often lead to lots of posts
that have little new info.

The styrene kit would be different then the incarnation we worked on,
as well as anything that might be released by a talented GKit maker who
might put out a great filming miniature version sans an interior.

I've still got my fingers crossed for *both* of those camps and hope they *both* get a chance to get their versions out there.

The more Trek and Sci-fi kits that are out there the better!

I sincerely think there has never been more, nor a more talented,
number of people working on Sci-Fi kits at the same time in decades - if ever! :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Check your amuzo-meter man, I was just kidding about the pot stirring :tongue:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Still not looking like ED (but he's still on the table) but I may just need to get this out of my system. The panel measures about 1-34" by 4-1/4".

One of the main side panels. The surface looks like it would be rough but it is in fact quite smooth.









On the window.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Check your amuzo-meter man, I was just kidding about the pot stirring :tongue:



There are a lot of toes out there to be avoided in the land of Trek. 

I know you were kidding. I just wanted to make my intentions known for those out there who may or may not have really big feet . . . :tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Still not looking like ED (but he's still on the table) but I may just need to get this out of my system. The panel measures about 1-34" by 4-1/4".
> 
> One of the main side panels. The surface looks like it would be rough but it is in fact quite smooth.
> 
> ...


*VERY* smooth! :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

After it is painted you wont even see lines. If I can get all my work done tomorrow, (well today) although somethings have come up that will delay my work for Friday, I hope to have all the four main panels and their interconnecting frames created. And if all goes really well some of the greeblies that occupy the "neck" area.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I've been hanging out with the family most of today but home for a few and we are now up to this.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

K9 if its a 1:1 model. RC and talking and all that.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

If you get the voice correct that would be an interesting thing to see.

Here is the latest. Note the finer lines on the left frame piece. This is more accurate. All four panels are created. As well as the base that the panels sit on.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You are doing a *FANTASTIC* job here F.M.M.
I may have missed it but what material are you using & will it be available for purchase?
Audio...................

http://www.trekcore.com/audio/other/tos_nomad_relays.mp3
http://p4borg.net/startrek/data/tos/nomadinerror.wav

-Jim


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks. 

The audio comment was made in response to making a 1:1 scale K-9. As in, anyone who desires a talking K-9 would have to get the voice just right or it would throw the whole build off. 

More about assembly and materials shortly.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'd like to see the Iron Giant.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I am making this in ABS plastic. At present I am working on the greeblies that go in the various places on Nomad. Will post more pictures as these come together.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

wander1107 said:


> I'd like to see the Iron Giant.



Here ya go buddy:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> Here ya go buddy:
> 
> -Jim G.G.


Ha! I see what you did there. Yes, that *is* funny.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

B-9 :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

DCH10664 said:


> B-9 :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


One day... one day.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Fiddly bits:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I've got a Geometrics Mr. Data, and a Kai-Yodo Cee-Threepio and Artoo Deetoo, none of which I've built yet. All are very nice vinyl kits. I've built a 1/32 resin Robby and Artoo.

In terms of Marvin the Paranoid Android, I wasn't happy with the Peter Burroughs-designed Warwick Davis/Alan Rickman version from the movie. He didn't look clunky enough, like the old TV version played by David Learner/Stephen Moore, which looked much more like a prototype.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Owen E Oulton said:


> I've got a Geometrics Mr. Data, and a Kai-Yodo Cee-Threepio and Artoo Deetoo, none of which I've built yet. All are very nice vinyl kits. I've built a 1/32 resin Robby and Artoo.
> 
> In terms of Marvin the Paranoid Android, I wasn't happy with the Peter Burroughs-designed Warwick Davis/Alan Rickman version from the movie. He didn't look clunky enough, like the old TV version played by David Learner/Stephen Moore, which looked much more like a prototype.


I fully agree on the Marvin assessment. Newest design wasn't clunk enough. Which was strange because the movie was :tongue:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Two more fiddly bits to make for him then I can do the 'neck' and 'head'.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I watched "The Changeling" last night and that caused me to make some changes to the fiddly bits already created. Just have the poker left to do, then I need to run some tests on how some of the pieces will fit together physically.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> I watched "The Changeling" last night and that caused me to make some changes to the fiddly bits already created. Just have the poker left to do, then I need to run some tests on how some of the pieces will fit together physically.




Just now replaced my computer that was fried a little over a week ago. Hope you and everyone else on the East coast are okay after all that torrential flooding! Let us know !


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Status?
-Jim G.G.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, back on topic for a minute, I think it was Hot Toys that did a 1/6 ED-209. A bit pricey but I'd probably bite the bullet nowadays.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I was right!!! Just checked evilbay and sho'nuff there was a few. Boy, that bullet tastes great.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Still haven't heard anything from FourMadMen. More then a little worried to know if he's okay. Don't want to bother him in real life, if he's just tired of the boards, or just too busy to respond here . . . dilemma . . .


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I am alive and well. And being a crappy corresponder.

I have been focused on building a room on the back side of my house. Nothing big just 240 sq. ft. but I have been working alone so everything takes more time. As of a few days ago I got the roof built and covered. So now it is a proper room even if not yet finished. Priming and painting the wood at present before the next phase.


----------

